# Update for Windows 10 is stuck at 71%.



## ocarub

My family just bought a new computer yesterday. It is a Dell Inspirion 3650. https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Inspiron-i3650-3756SLV-Desktop-Included/dp/B019TTJARQ?th=1
https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Inspiron-i3650-3756SLV-Desktop-Included/dp/B019TTJARQ?th=1

After setting it up I went to bed. When I woke up, which was at 7 AM, the computer had this-



Code:


Configuring update for Windows 10
71% complete
Do not turn off your computer.

It's really taking a long time. I know the specs aren't the best and I should expect it to take longer but it's getting ridiculous. I'm seriously thinking of just turning it off. Is there anyway for me to speed up the process or to safely turn off the computer?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## flavallee

Be patient and allow the update process to finish.
If you turn off your new computer while it's in the process of being updated, you may find yourself with a non-working one.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ronc303

I think it has hung, or the screen isn't updating.
What is the update?

I would shut it off and hope it will reboot.


----------



## etaf

it maybe the anniversary update - which can take a long time to update
http://www.redmondpie.com/fix-windows-10-anniversary-update-install-stuck-issue-heres-how/


----------



## Ronc303

I agree with etaf, click on his link and read the whole thread.

Several posters mention their hanging was caused by USB items being plugged in during the update.


----------



## ocarub

flavallee said:


> Be patient and allow the update process to finish.
> If you turn off your new computer while it's in the process of being updated, you may find yourself with a non-working one.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Very true, but it's honestly very frustrating.


----------



## ocarub

Ronc303 said:


> I think it has hung, or the screen isn't updating.
> What is the update?
> 
> I would shut it off and hope it will reboot.


It's still at 71%


----------



## ocarub

Ronc303 said:


> I agree with etaf, click on his link and read the whole thread.
> 
> Several posters mention their hanging was caused by USB items being plugged in during the update.


Thanks. But the thing is I can't use the computer. Like at all. It just stuck at 71% at the the sign in and has been for 10 hours now.


----------



## Ronc303

Did you notice what update is being done? When was the last time this PC did an update?

10 hours is too long, in my opinion, even for the biggest one back in December.

If you have ANY USB devices plugged in unplug them and see if it starts moving again. Wait at least an hour or two.

Are you able to read this website on a different computer? http://www.redmondpie.com/fix-windows-10-anniversary-update-install-stuck-issue-heres-how/


----------



## Triple6

Try to press CTRL-ALT-DEL and see if switches screens, sometimes Windows can get stuck displaying the wrong screen.

After that you have little choice but to power it off and try booting again, it may then finish successfully or go into a repair and revert to the previous configuration. 

Since this is a new computer, is there any of your personal data or programs installed on it yet?


----------



## Bubbainc

I have been running pretty much glitch free on XP SP3 for about fifteen years. Finally, I caved and I am putting together a 64 bit monster with Windows 10 Pro. Looks as if I have a lot to look forward to.


----------

